# Solved: SBS 2008 remote web workplace



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Ok, so I understand the importance of using the SBS wizards but apparently Microsoft has taken it to the extreme in 2008. We added our machines to the domain user the classic workgroup/domain tab and just created the users in ADUC. However if anyone other than the administrator logs in to RWW, it says no computers are available to connect to. Is there any way of correcting this without have to disjoin all the computers from the domain and running http://connect and running the SBS tool?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Ok I figured it out. Let me just say that you can not get away with not using the wizards in 2008 like you could in 2003.

I had to open the SBS console, go to users and groups and run the change user accounts role wizard. This gives you an option to select all users so I could select the users that were created in ADUC. After that completed the users now appears in the SBS users console.
Then I used one computer as a test computer, logged in as admin and typed http://connect and ran the file that runs the SBS tool to add the computer to the domain. Even though it was already on the domain it had no ill effects, plus I had to assign the user that needed remote access to that computer. Now when I log into remote web workplace that computer is available.

I will have to do that for all the computers (there are only 10) but at least it will work.


----------

